# Solidified oil in supermarkets, what is it?



## Vanessa (Feb 16, 2009)

I have seen in the supermarket “solidified oil” in the same section as the copha. Now on the ingredients it says it is “vegetable oil” but not what type, does any one know what sort of oil this actually is in terms of putting it in to a calculator? Is it soybean oil?

And there is something similar that just says "animal fat" on the ingredients list, any ideas as to what this might be in soap making terms?


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Vanessa
Where are you? From your blog I think you are in Australia, in which case in the supermarket Frymasta (vegetable fat solidified) is Palm Oil. I have used this to soap with using the palm oil SAP numbers and it soaps up well. The animal fat one (Supafry or no name brands) is Tallow. I have also soaped with that using tallow sap numbers and it also soaps up well. I choose not to use a lot of animal fats though. But the Frymasta is fine. Hope that helps.


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 16, 2009)

ah thank you for that, yes I am in Australia, I should update my profile a bit more I think


----------



## topcat (Feb 17, 2009)

I just had a read of your blog Vanessa - very interesting.  I too purchase the gm MP base from Aussie Soap and use it to make my MP soap for sale.  I have found several friends/customers who can use it who have been unable to use any soap, so it definitely is good for your skin.  FYI Aussie soap have been around for ages and always have good stocks, so it will be unlikely they will ever have problems with supply, though nothing is impossible :wink:  

If you get bit by the CP bug you may wish to use them for your soap making supplies and that will cover the $40.00 minimum.....I have_ no_ trouble ever keeping over that!!!

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 17, 2009)

I just ordered a heap of stuff from them because DH asked me what would I like for my birthday. "Soap Stuff" I replied. So he told me to pick out whatever I want and he will pay the account. Woo Hoo!!
I got so much stuff to play with I can't wait.


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 17, 2009)

No having looked at the site quite a few time, it is not very hard at all to go over the $40 mark, but then that is a whole other problem in itself when it comes to the bank balance, it is just too easy to spend money there.

And yes everyone I know of who used the M&P GMS for aussie soap supplies has liked it. Me and my aunty went halves in an order, she gave some to her daughter, and she really liked it, even asked if it was ok to use on her face because it left her skin feeling nice and soft but was a bit concerned because your not supposed to use soap on your face. We had to explain to her the difference between "proper" soap and the supermarket stuff, and if it doesnt dry your skin out then it is probably fine to use on your face.   I have been and I'm still fine


----------

